# lighting forblue lobster



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

hi i have approx 140 litre tank with 2 strip lights in it, one pure white other is daylight, what lighting does the blue lobster like?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Any kind of medium to low lighting. Lobsters are normally active when the light gets low or dark. Just leave plenty of hiding spaces and it wouldn't be picky about the lighting. It will soon get used to the lighting and come out during feeding


----------

